# Teflon tape



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yesterday I had to do a small plumbing job that I used teflon tape on. The tape was in my Muzzle loader shooting box since I use it on my breach plugs.

Got to wondering how many use the stuff on their BP instead of grease?

 Al


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I won't ever going back to grease after using high pressure (gas line not the white plumbing) Teflon tape. It seals better, easier to clean, can shoot longer before removing plug.


----------

